# Patterson River



## ChrisR (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm heading out to fish Patterson River tomorrow (Friday) targetting salmon and salmon. If anyone's got the day off feel free to come down.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Joburg

I realy want to come but can't leave on a Friday. Good Luck!

They are still there. I've had feed back from other Hobie owners in the area. They may not be in the same place so cover the river from bridge to highway till you locate them.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## ChrisR (Aug 14, 2007)

Will do - I'll take some pictures this time!


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

hey joburg,
good luck, what time r u goin out, cant get away from work for a paddle but might be able to pop down for a look. Post the pics & report, the patto is a great option for us when the winds up and the bays are nasty.


----------

